# It has happened...



## Confused1979 (Jan 4, 2010)

So after a month of barely talking to my husband...he has finally stated to me that our marriage is over. I feel lost because we had such a great year last year. I felt satisfied with life. After the 1st of this year he turned into a changed man. He barely talks to me. I feel as though he might be cheating on me ....but I am not so sure either. I feel a sense of sadness but not as much as I thought I would....atleast in this point in time. I feel as though the sadness will come on later though. I am more worried and concerned on how my 3 children will take it. I don't know what I have done wrong? I feel so down and so ...ugly. I just want to hide my face from the world. We had an age gap of three years which may not be that much but I am older then him. My lowered self esteem comes from maybe thinking I am too old now. Blah I dunno I just need to scream maybe that will make me feel better? I am trying to stay strong for my kids. My husband is still living in my house but I know he plans on moving in with his friends family. I know he was planning on going over there after I left for work tonight. I am afraid I am going to go home to an empty house .... I dont think I will be able to sleep. I know he will bring the kids over in the morning but the quietness of being home alone in my house scares me and saddens me. Anyways I am just venting once again. It makes me feel better.


----------



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Keep venting and know that you are not alone. To old for what! Dont beat yourself up! He is the one who changed, not you. Keep you head up, for the kids AND for you!


----------



## Sportsman (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, keep talking and we will talk back...


----------



## Confused1979 (Jan 4, 2010)

I dunno what I think i am too old for? lol thats just how I feel. I am trying to focus on the future rather then the past and present. When I can keep in that mind set I dont feel so bad. I don't even know why I even care ...quite honestly he has brought me down in many ways since day 1. We have been through alot and some how made it through all that B.S.....and I guess one of the questions is how could we make it through the bad times (which were REALLY bad) and now its over over something I have no idea what I have done? Maybe it is all him? Which my friends and family tell me it is...but they are my friends and family they are supposed to say that  He is always out with his friends and spending money we don't have...in a way its a blessing. I have moments where I feel relieved and moments where I feel scared and alone. I guess maybe....its just all part of the process....full of mixed emotions.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> He is always out with his friends and spending money we don't have...in a way its a blessing.


Cancel the credit card and file a motion to protect yourself from further debts he is incurring. Be swift about it. Don't think about it. No mercy.


----------



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dont feel bad about the 'too old' thing. Just after I found out about my wife's affair, I went through the same thing. I looked at myself; mid thirties, divorced, three kids, fixed.........quite a catch, eh? Much more confident now. Life is too short not to be optomistic.


----------

